# Show Me The Hammer



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

On The Edge
Airboat/Wade Fishing Primetime*

I think we're about there...primetime that is. Capt. Chris Cady reported a stunning day in the back marsh working with guests from Canada primarily catching and releasing. Chris reported that it just got stupid with 40 keepers coming to hand among other unders and overs. The Black Drum swarms are still missing so I won't give this a full thumbs up on primetime but it won't take too much more to get that rating. As soon as we start seeing the big schools of both Redfish and Black Drum fighting over the same turf, we'll be there. Bill M. and guests released all but 3 fish that weren't going to make it and they were looking forward to having them for dinner.

Wade fishing artificial has been producing some nice action for guests working soft plastics and suspending baits over mud/grass. We expect this to strengthen moving forward and "prime-time" may be just a day or two away!

Flounder Gigging on tap tonight tomorrow night, we sure could use the fog to lift.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

A few more before we get slammed.


----------

